# lburke31



## lburke31 (Jan 27, 2012)

any suggestions for billing a well (99393) a sick (99212) and a procedure (17110) on same dos? the documentation supports all three. thank you ljb


----------



## JenniferCalma (Jan 27, 2012)

Do not forget to append modifer 25


----------



## ChristineWinter (Jan 31, 2012)

99393
99212-25
17110


----------

